# The big D



## lacefawcett (Jan 17, 2017)

It's hell

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

lacefawcett said:


> It's hell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Regardless of the "why?" divorce is an emotionally draining event. The end result is a chance to start over at finding happiness, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

How can we help you on your path to healing?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

You will be alright.

People are pretty resilient. We survive tornados,hurricanes, prisoners of war,cancer, etc etc etc.

You will survive this. Just get it in your head that you will survive ! And keep putting one foot in front of e other.

Good luck


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Divorce isn't really Hell.

Hell is a fictitous place that is filled with fire and brimstone and horned creatures that make you work hard and suffer and it lasts for eternity.

Divorce is usually all about the money and loss of acquired assets and if you're a non custodial parent, loss of some degree of access to the children with whom the relationship is often never the same. 

But the worst of it is only temporary, eventually most or all of us rebuild our lives, after picking ourselves up from the ground and brushing off the dirt, we march forward into the next chapters of our lives, which usually aren't nearly as bad as we expect them to be, in fact quite often they're better.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lacefawcett said:


> It's hell


True, but so is a bad marriage.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

But with a wonderful new life after it’s over. 

Why is divorce so expensive? Because it’s worth it!


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

lacefawcett said:


> It's hell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes it does feel like it but you have to experience some bad to really appreciate the good that comes after.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes its awful, although it varies of course as to what caused the divorce, how long you had been married, whether you wanted the divorce or not, whether someone cheated or left out of the blue, how much money there is go round, how your spouse acts in the divorce, whether there are children etc etc. I think that a gradual breakdown in the marriage is far less traumatic that a sudden out of the blue ending. 
I do know 4 people who had breakdowns after their traumatic marriage breakups. Three of them were in hospital for a long time. It can be just as bad as a death, sometimes even worse because you may have the betrayal to deal with as well as the marriage ending.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> True, but so is a bad marriage.


A bad marriage is worse that any divorce, IMO


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

It will be great in the end.


----------

